# collard greens, turnip greens, mustard greens etc



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

basically iv been lookin to buying greens for my beardie mainly collard,mustard,dandelion and turnip greens but cant find them in supermarkets or local shops, christ my local shop donteven sell much vegies at all so is there anyone from glasgow who can help me out or anyone know websites etc were i can get them .

or does anyone know of other good staple diet veggies


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

collard greens are called spring greens in the uk, asda and tesco and places sell them.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

alright lol any ideas about the others


----------



## Alfie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Ninjaaa23

Main staple bearide foods avalible here in the uk and readily avalible in supermarkets are


Staple diet 

- Spring greens ( fresh greens, green, collard greens )
- Endive
- Escarole
- Tatsoi you can get a nice mix in supermarkets called tatsoi mix for about £1 a bag with tatsoi, endive and escorole this is a great staple with a good variety in there.
- and I always have some butternut squash avalible to them very good staple

And these are not so much staple but can have tehn faily often

- watercress
- rocket
- lollo rosso
- frozen green peas
- bell peppers (my guys like Red best)

Hope this helps


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

you want to go into newbie advice and on there is a bearded dragon feeding chart this will tell you what different veggies are for beardies ,hope this helps


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Alfie84 said:


> Hey Ninjaaa23
> 
> Main staple bearide foods avalible here in the uk and readily avalible in supermarkets are
> 
> ...


thanks a lot i will pop down to tescos and see what i find


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

easy way to make a fresh green

every day

mixed greens - £1 from tesco for bag, 2 mini tubs of cress, grate 2 carrotts, fresh parsley plant, butternut squash

mix the above (apart from the squash) in a bowl and keep in fridge, give it daily

make butternut maybe twice a week (just skin it, boil it and mash it) they love it !


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

circusdj said:


> easy way to make a fresh green
> 
> every day
> 
> ...


thanks m8 good advice:2thumb:


----------



## Alfie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh wow you cook your butternut...never though of trying that might give it a try later =)


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

yea deffo try it, they will be curious at first but stick a bit on his nose and hell soon lick it of and then dive in for more


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thanks m8 good advice:2thumb:


 

nps bud, depending on where u put the greens they could stay fresh in the viv for longre than a day, also spray a little water over them to get some fluids inside the beardie, also i sometime dust the greens slightly with cal / nutrobol, some beardies will turn there nose up to this but mine dont mind


----------



## badgerboy (Feb 21, 2009)

Alfie84 said:


> Hey Ninjaaa23
> 
> Main staple bearide foods avalible here in the uk and readily avalible in supermarkets are
> - Tatsoi you can get a nice mix in supermarkets called tatsoi mix for about £1 a bag with tatsoi, endive and escorole this is a great staple with a good variety in there.


Which supermarket chains do Tatsoi mix?
I've looked all 'round Hull and haven't seen it yet...

Steve.


----------



## Alfie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Umm the last time i brought it i got it from morrisons, you have one near you steve?


----------

